# San Juan to Santa Barbara on Surfliner



## NewbTrainRiderAmy (Nov 2, 2015)

We are taking a trian trip with two children from San Juan to Santa Barbara on the surfliner. I didn't realize until after booking that checked baggage wouldn't be available. I also didn't realize, until looking around this site, that perhaps BC wasn't such a good choice. Any advince on managing kids and bags. I booked BC because I thought it had reserved seating, but apparently that's not the case? Ekk. No one else wants to sit next to my 1 and 2 year olds, trust me about that.


----------



## zephyr17 (Nov 2, 2015)

San Juan? No such place. You mean San Juan Capistrano?

There isn't checked baggage service at Capistrano. The closest station offering checked baggage is Santa Ana.

No train on Amtrak offers prior seat assignment. Reserved seat means you will have a seat. The Surfliners are unreserved, other than Business Class, and there is no guarantee that you will even have a seat available on unreserved trains.

You made the right choice in choosing Business Class to ensure that you actually have seats. You will almost certainly be able to sit together. Are there two adults and two children, or one adult and two children? Seats are 2+2, so if there are only 3 of you, one will be across the aisle.


----------



## BCL (Nov 2, 2015)

zephyr17 said:


> No train on Amtrak offers prior seat assignment. Reserved seat means you will have a seat. The Surfliners are unreserved, other than Business Class, and there is no guarantee that you will even have a seat available on unreserved trains.


I would note that the meaning of "reserved" is variable. In general I think on Amtrak it often means that missing the train means not being able to re-use the ticket unless it's full-fare. "Unreserved" generally means that the ticket can be used for the same trip at a later date if one misses the train.

Perhaps there's no seat assignment at the time of purchase, but seats are actively managed on most of the long distance routes at some point. I've been on the Coast Starlight in the middle of the route, and when I boarded the train the attendant gave me a seat check with a specific seat assigned to myself (and my child). When I took the CS from Seattle I was given a specific seat assignment by the attendant, although he looked on his clipboard first and then wrote down a seat number.


----------



## NewbTrainRiderAmy (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes, San Juan Capistrano. I think we can manage the luggage, we are traveling light, but we are traveling with two toddlers. There are four total, 2 adults, 2 kids. I was just nervous that we might be seperated. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## BCL (Nov 2, 2015)

When? If it's around Thanksgiving the Surfliner is supposed to be packed.

Oh - I looked up Amtrak's specific definition for "reserved". It refers to the requirement that a ticket be purchased in advance (reserved). Unreserved service means that it's possible to board the train and then purchase a ticket from a conductor.

The Pacific Surfliner isn't "reserved" in the way that airline seats are assigned before boarding. It generally means that they won't sell more tickets than seats available. However, during peak periods it actually switches from unreserved coach to reserved coach. Even then, it's possible for "multi-ride" ticket holders to board, and the conductors will find a way even on a packed train. I don't believe this applies to business class though.


----------



## NewbTrainRiderAmy (Nov 2, 2015)

Our trip is in two weeks, mid week before thanksgiving.


----------



## BCL (Nov 2, 2015)

You'll probably want a table for four. No guarantees since you're boarding mid-route.

I'd hope the conductors would help, but if someone already ended up at a table then it's hard to kick them out. I haven't taken the Surfliner, but I have seen a single passenger claim an entire table, using a jacket on two seats and a pack on a third seat. I was a bit surprised that no conductor told him to remove the jacket at least.


----------



## Boo (Nov 2, 2015)

BCL said:


> You'll probably want a table for four. No guarantees since you're boarding mid-route.
> 
> I'd hope the conductors would help, but if someone already ended up at a table then it's hard to kick them out. I haven't taken the Surfliner, but I have seen a single passenger claim an entire table, using a jacket on two seats and a pack on a third seat. I was a bit surprised that no conductor told him to remove the jacket at least.


In my experience, the Business Class attendants are VERY good at making sure this doesn't happen. On multiple occasions, I have seen them boot single riders from the tables during busy periods (such as mid-July's Comic-Con/Del Mar runs) to keep the tables open for larger groups that they know will be boarding further down the line. Amy, since you've booked BC, you should be just fine. If you have any concerns, be sure to ask the attendant when you board. And make sure you get your complimentary snack packs to keep the kidlets occupied.  Have a great trip!


----------



## BCL (Nov 2, 2015)

Here's a photo that's claimed to be lower level business class. I think upper level will be similar, although with more seating.







There will be seating for four together - either tables or empty space with 2 seat pairs facing each other. Some of the tables can flip the edge so there's more room.


----------



## seat38a (Nov 3, 2015)

NewbTrainRiderAmy said:


> Yes, San Juan Capistrano. I think we can manage the luggage, we are traveling light, but we are traveling with two toddlers. There are four total, 2 adults, 2 kids. I was just nervous that we might be seperated. Thanks for the advice!


Call reservation and have them make a note that in your reservation for the BC attendant and conductor that you would like to be seated in group seating. Its not guaranteed but if possible they will reserve a group seating for you. I did this last summer and when I boarded found the attendant had our name on the table saying its reserved.



DSC02505 by B H, on Flickr

Also, in Business Class, seats are guaranteed, while coach you maybe standing depending on how busy the train is. Also, in BC, you get breakfast in the morning and snack and beverage in the afternoon.



IMG_0063 by B H, on Flickr



IMG_0357 by B H, on Flickr

Business class car also has an attendant and they are good about asking around and moving passengers around to accomodate families together. My whole Surfliner album is here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157640168791364/page1 You can see what the seats and view will look like on your way to Santa Barbara.


----------



## seat38a (Nov 3, 2015)

I forgot to mention the luggage situation. The Business Class car has tons of luggage space. Two racks on the lower level, and racks on the upper level. Also if you have weekender rollers, they fit easily in the racks above your seat.

These are the lower level luggage racks in Business Class.



P1000868 by B H, on Flickr


----------



## seat38a (Nov 3, 2015)

BCL said:


> When? If it's around Thanksgiving the Surfliner is supposed to be packed.
> 
> Oh - I looked up Amtrak's specific definition for "reserved". It refers to the requirement that a ticket be purchased in advance (reserved). Unreserved service means that it's possible to board the train and then purchase a ticket from a conductor.
> 
> The Pacific Surfliner isn't "reserved" in the way that airline seats are assigned before boarding. It generally means that they won't sell more tickets than seats available. However, during peak periods it actually switches from unreserved coach to reserved coach. Even then, it's possible for "multi-ride" ticket holders to board, and the conductors will find a way even on a packed train. I don't believe this applies to business class though.


Just an FYI, if you buy from the conductor, they charge the penalty rate which is much higher than even the regular rate sold online. They make this very clear when I board in SD that if you board without a ticket you will be paying the penalty rate which is much much higher. They advise you to buy it online or on the app, or go get it from the ticket agent.


----------



## BCL (Nov 3, 2015)

seat38a said:


> BCL said:
> 
> 
> > When? If it's around Thanksgiving the Surfliner is supposed to be packed.
> ...


There's no penalty if there's no means to buy a ticket at the station, either QT or a ticket window. I've done it once.

I've witnessed conductors telling a passenger to buy a ticket on a device to avoid the penalty. One was told to buy a ticket for a future train and it would be applied to the current train.


----------



## PaulM (Nov 14, 2015)

BCL said:


> ... but I have seen a single passenger claim an entire table, using a jacket on two seats and a pack on a third seat. I was a bit surprised that no conductor told him to remove the jacket at least.


The OP's solution is obvious. One adult says excuse me and takes one of the unoccupied seats while the other places the two toddlers in the other two. Miraculously, a fourth seat will become available.


----------

